# New Ig Viv (a wardrobe conversion story)



## baggie84 (May 2, 2009)

I thought i'd share my recent wardrobe viv success story.

I have a Green Iguana called Brian and she (yes she - named her before she was sexed) was looking all glum in her 3.0 x 2.0 x 2.5ft viv so decided in the summer that the time was right to make something purpose made for her.

First time I had attempted to do anything like this and I know that I'll need to do another larger viv in a few years time as she starts filling the space.

Here is the original viv:










The wardrobe was dismantled, stripped and sanded down. The front door panels were also cut out to leave a frame so that I could fit some polycarbonate sheets once the wardrobe had been re-assembled.










Mid Varnished (fortunatly we were having a conservatory built which had to be halted as I used it as a work room):










I bought some chipboard to line the insides with, had it cut to size at Wickes for about 30p. 

I used 3 coats of yatcht varnish to all wood (both sides) and it was left like this for over a week while it dried. I then started to re-assemble:










I inserted a tubular heater towards the bottom (with guard) for the ambient temps, fitted 2 full length shelves (basking and over the tubular heater to prevent her tail from getting burnt through the guard's grille. A UV strip light was fitted at the top front above the door opening but it has a reflector fitted to focus the beams back inside the viv. I have a 100w bulb on the top shelf for basking

The plants are silk and the wood was taken from the local park, this was washed, disinfected, dried and given a coat of varnish to make 100% sure all the bugs were gone:










All in all it took just over 1 month from when I bought the original wardrobe to when I finished everything. It took alot longer than it should of as I sanded everything down by hand and blindly stumbled from 1 stage to another, making my plans for what I was going to do next as I went along. 

As the construction was double-skinned I had to made my own vents out of plastic pipe and insect mesh and used 6mm polycarbonate sheets for the doors. 

Total cost I would guess at £250 - £300 as I didn't keep exact track...wardrobe cost £60 (got ripped off i know - second hand shop) and the polycarbone cost about £90, the varnish was about £70 as I used 2 large tins and the stain was about another £10. I cannot remember the cost of the wood or the plants/vines but they weren't very expensive.

Since this last photo was taken I have fitted some vinyl flooring to line the bottom, bought a re-conditioned humidifier which sits at the bottom (£30 from ebay) and fitted draft excluders to the edges of the doors as all the humidity being pumped in was originally leaking out:

If anyone has any questions or constructive ideas regarding improving please let me know.










Oh for anyone who is interested here is the little madam who calls this her home:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

looks good, nice iggy to : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

excellent work m8 lv the iggy i would actually pay someone to do that for me....


hmmmmm having an idea at the moment : victory:


----------



## Trezeck (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice work, bet your iggy is happy in there.


----------

